
Producing flexible behaviours in simulated environments - runesoerensen
https://deepmind.com/blog/producing-flexible-behaviours-simulated-environments/
======
runesoerensen
Here's a better video demonstrating this Parkour-like behavior:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g59nSURxYgk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g59nSURxYgk)

